# My cockatiels won't stop mating



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Well it's been a month since I got them and they've been doing it for the past 4 days as soon as they wake up. Is this normal? lol The vet said they're both healthy. No eggs yet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

start giving them more sleep hours, it might take a few weeks to start working. but give them 12-14 hours of sleep a night


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If its really a problem, try putting them in separate cages while on the long nights treatment. Once it starts kicking in (after about two weeks) then you could put them back together. But remember it doesn't always work for every bird. So also try rearranging their cage as well. Also, don't provide anything that may look like a nest, as this will stimulate the hen to lay.


----------

